# amateur football in spain



## jonge84

hi,
im moving to spain in september, not sure where yet, but am keen to join to join an amateur football club, could somebody give me some info on how to do this?
cheers,
John


----------



## Stravinsky

jonge84 said:


> hi,
> im moving to spain in september, not sure where yet, but am keen to join to join an amateur football club, could somebody give me some info on how to do this?
> cheers,
> John


Well, first stop is the local sports centre in the area you move to. Here in Oliva for instance they have a team that plays from there
You'll probably need to speak some Spanish


----------



## nigele2

jonge84 said:


> hi,
> im moving to spain in september, not sure where yet, but am keen to join to join an amateur football club, could somebody give me some info on how to do this?
> cheers,
> John


Just get yourself here and you will have no problems. The Spanish are fanatical about football and by September they will be World Champions  which will no doubt stimulate even more soccer - if that was possible.

In my village it starts with 4 years olds kicking about in the square through to 30 mins away Sporting Gijon in La Liga. And as Strav says you'll find either the local sports centre or the town hall very helpful.

With regard to language if you're good it won't be a problem. The other good news is that on terrestial spanish TV there are tons of Premier matches 

Thinking of sporting language reminds me when Olazabal in a golf major a fair few years back hooked an iron and let out a "Sh!t". After a short BBC silence Peter Alliss said "Must be a spanish word I think". So no need to learn that part of the language I guess


----------



## El Tonto

SteveHall said:


> Absolutely no problem at all playing at amateur level. Every hamlet of more than 11 residents has a team!! Like so many things in life the Spanish are fanatical about football. I have been actively involved since 2003 and have written extensively about it. In many of the expat areas there are expat teams who either play friendlies or are even in local Spanish park leagues. It is, of course, a World Cup every weekend and if you understand football you will not be surprised to learn that the Spanish teams are really pumped playing los guiris.
> 
> 
> One thing to remember is that there is only one great Spanish team and all the rest of the pyramid is just to give it competition. When I tell you that I am in deepest mourning today and sticking pins into effigies of Guti, Sergio Ramos and CRap oops CR9 you will know which Madrid side I am talking about.
> 
> BTW Where in Spain are you moving to? I have football contacts in most of the expat areas and the major cities. There are also lots of expat run academies for the kids but if the children are genuinely any good rather than "Little Johnny wants to play for Man Utd when he grows up"I would recommend getting him into the Spanish systems. All the major clubs (and Barcelona!) have extensive scouting networks. My own club has just had a youth team player signed on by Real Madrid!!!!! Will he make it? Probably not because of Pérez infatuation with los galácticos but what a chance for Belima. Only the second player EVER to go there and we all wish him well.



Deep mourning, her Ladyship is in murderous mood after last nights debacle. As for sticking pins in various players, most of her KNIVES were stuck in CR9 or the "orphan" as she affectionately calls him. To add insult to injury we are in Madrid this week-end to watch the prima donna's pretend to play football.:flypig:

Good luck to the young lad, hopefully Pérez will have a senior moment and give him a chance, lets face it he can,t be any worse than some who played last night.


----------



## El Tonto

SteveHall said:


> As Marca screams, "NAUFRAGIO ANTE MILAN, SEVILLA, BARÇA Y OLYMPIQUE DE LYON
> El Madrid, incapaz en los partidos grandes."
> 
> You should NOT need any motivation in these games and last night's performance was simply not acceptable. If players like Gago (please, go go) don't realise that Messi can cause trouble on a sixpence it's about time he sharpened up. To be honest, their home form has been better on paper than on the pitch (but the tables don't lie) and it was not going to be a 2-6 but ......
> 
> Enjoy the game against Valencia. Villa is an incredible player. I have seen him train behind closed doors where for 20 minutes the reserve team wingers were putting over crosses for him. He was 1 on 3 or 1 on 4 against great defenders and César and STILL putting one on three in the onion bag. he destroyed Málaga at home last season single-handed and I think he would be a revelation with Man Utd or Arsenal. Silva is another player who can keep the ball stuck to his foot. Enjoy!



Thanks Steve we will certainly do our best.Hopefully they will at least try to win against Valencia. We have seem Real Madrid play against most teams but this is a first against Valencia. Neither of the" Davids" played tonight so they should be on form next Sunday. Oh well what will be will be, not holding out much hope for a win now however we have been here before.


----------



## jockm

*Como?*



SteveHall said:


> You should NOT need any motivation in these games and last night's performance was simply not acceptable. If players like Gago (please, go go) don't realise that Messi can cause trouble on a sixpence it's about time he sharpened up. To be honest, their home form has been better on paper than on the pitch (but the tables don't lie) and it was not going to be a 2-6 but ......
> 
> Enjoy the game against Valencia. Villa is an incredible player. I have seen him train behind closed doors where for 20 minutes the reserve team wingers were putting over crosses for him. He was 1 on 3 or 1 on 4 against great defenders and César and STILL putting one on three in the onion bag. he destroyed Málaga at home last season single-handed and I think he would be a revelation with Man Utd or Arsenal. Silva is another player who can keep the ball stuck to his foot. Enjoy!


Steve, I thought the language of the forum is English? I can't understand a word of this!


----------



## jockm

SteveHall said:


> ...and your team is JockM?


Brisbane Lions baby!

Mind you, I do spend every weekend taking my daughter all over Brisbane to her soccer games - but I suspect the standard doesn't _quite_ deliver the excitement of the premier league!


----------



## jonge84

SteveHall said:


> Absolutely no problem at all playing at amateur level. Every hamlet of more than 11 residents has a team!! Like so many things in life the Spanish are fanatical about football. I have been actively involved since 2003 and have written extensively about it. In many of the expat areas there are expat teams who either play friendlies or are even in local Spanish park leagues. It is, of course, a World Cup every weekend and if you understand football you will not be surprised to learn that the Spanish teams are really pumped playing los guiris.
> 
> 
> One thing to remember is that there is only one great Spanish team and all the rest of the pyramid is just to give it competition. When I tell you that I am in deepest mourning today and sticking pins into effigies of Guti, Sergio Ramos and CRap oops CR9 you will know which Madrid side I am talking about.
> 
> BTW Where in Spain are you moving to? I have football contacts in most of the expat areas and the major cities. There are also lots of expat run academies for the kids but if the children are genuinely any good rather than "Little Johnny wants to play for Man Utd when he grows up"I would recommend getting him into the Spanish systems. All the major clubs (and Barcelona!) have extensive scouting networks. My own club has just had a youth team player signed on by Real Madrid!!!!! Will he make it? Probably not because of Pérez infatuation with los galácticos but what a chance for Belima. Only the second player EVER to go there and we all wish him well.


hi steve,

im thinking of going to tenerife. would you have any contacts down there. also do you know if the amateur league runs through the summer?

thansk,

Jon


----------



## astalavista007uk

Hi all,

I would like to move to Barcelona or anywhere in Spain for that matter and set up a small centre for 5 a side football. This is quite popular in the UK. 

I looked on the Internet and used a lot of keywords in English and Spanish but I haven't found any. 

I will be looking at renting a plot of land (around 4000 sqm). Do you know of any one looking to rent his land for a lengthy period of time (10 years or more) or an estate agent around Barcelona or others cities who would specialise in renting lands. Is renting a plot of land something common in Spain?

Do you know of any 5 a side football centres where you are? Do you think it would be a good idea? Is the 5 a side concept popular in Spain?....

Sorry I know it's a lot of questions but this is part of my research so please, any information will be greatly appreciated, thank you.

Regards
Akrem


----------



## nigele2

astalavista007uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to move to Barcelona or anywhere in Spain for that matter and set up a small centre for 5 a side football. This is quite popular in the UK.


Akrem why?

You cannot make money from this in spain in the foreseeable future so I assume you are passionate about giving something to the youth (and not so young). 

Football is incredibly well catered for with facilities in most parts of Spain I have visted. Why not get involved and help the locals? Could be very rewarding


----------



## Kaldoo

Hi jonge84, I'm moving to Spain, Madrid and I'm looking for a amateur team too. Please let me know if you choose to move to Madrid.
Cheers

Steve, could you please give me some info on where to find a team to join in Madrid ?

Kind Regards
Karl


----------



## astalavista007uk

Hi Nigele, I have replied to your thread but it's not showing here. Not sure why, have you received it?

Steve, I have found a plot of land of 2000m2 to rent in Albir which is 9km from Benidorm and 4kms from Altea. It can be used for recreational activities. It's only enough for 2 x 5 a side pitches but it's not bad for a starter. Plus rent is cheap.

Benidorm seems quite populated and it's only 10 min drive, what do you think? 

Cheers
Akrem


----------



## astalavista007uk

Thanks very much for that Steve, it's of great help.

Yes i was very surprised myself about the rent for this land, it's only €300 per month.

Best,
Akrem


----------



## nigele2

Akrem

(Reply) Can't see anything but anyway I see you're underway so I watch with great interest. I'm still baffled by your motivation but I like mysteries.

All the best and hope you keep us informed


----------



## astalavista007uk

Hi Nigele,

Thanks for your interest. As you know there will be a lot of procedures as regards to contract with land owner and authorisation from the municipality. However, I will keep you informed 

Best,
Akrem


----------



## michoon

Sorry to bump the thread but does anyone have any ideas where I can find out about amateur football in Valencia? I'm keen to play here though I'm still probably 4/5 weeks away from playing after a cruciate ligament op in January. I guess it would still be best to get involved now rather than wait until then so if anyone has info on expat teams it would be appreciated


----------



## barhillfc

Can anyone please give me contact details for amateur football teams in benidorm?


----------



## jojo

barhillfc said:


> Can anyone please give me contact details for amateur football teams in benidorm?


FUTBOL AFICIONADO DE BENIDORM

Jo xxx


----------



## barhillfc

Thanks for this,

I'm struggling to find my way round it due to my computer trying to translate it badly!!

Any individual teams details you can give me?


----------



## davetrace9

SteveHall said:


> Absolutely no problem at all playing at amateur level. Every hamlet of more than 11 residents has a team!! Like so many things in life the Spanish are fanatical about football. I have been actively involved since 2003 and have written extensively about it. In many of the expat areas there are expat teams who either play friendlies or are even in local Spanish park leagues. It is, of course, a World Cup every weekend and if you understand football you will not be surprised to learn that the Spanish teams are really pumped playing los guiris.
> 
> 
> One thing to remember is that there is only one great Spanish team and all the rest of the pyramid is just to give it competition. When I tell you that I am in deepest mourning today and sticking pins into effigies of Guti, Sergio Ramos and CRap oops CR9 you will know which Madrid side I am talking about.
> 
> BTW Where in Spain are you moving to? I have football contacts in most of the expat areas and the major cities. There are also lots of expat run academies for the kids but if the children are genuinely any good rather than "Little Johnny wants to play for Man Utd when he grows up"I would recommend getting him into the Spanish systems. All the major clubs (and Barcelona!) have extensive scouting networks. My own club has just had a youth team player signed on by Real Madrid!!!!! Will he make it? Probably not because of Pérez infatuation with los galácticos but what a chance for Belima. Only the second player EVER to go there and we all wish him well.


Hi,
I am looking for information on football teams in the Elda/Sax area
We are hopefully moving to Sax, Alicante this Autumn. Both myself & my son whose 8 play football for teams. I play for a ladies Sunday league team. Do you know of any ladies teams in that area and childrens clubs? Any info would be great  Thanks


----------



## window

Hello Steve Hall and all who have advice for us.
My family is here in Madrid for a couple of months. Our 8 yr old enjoys football.
Do you have any recs for clubs around the centre of Madrid? We are located close to Sol. Our boy speaks English and Dutch. I am sure he would be able to manage Spanish in football speak.
Many thanks for any advice.
Window


----------



## PMD_2013

Hi do you know any details of amateur football in Valencia?


----------



## chazym26

*13 yr old needs a team*

:fingerscrossed:Hi Steve, I like the information in some of your replies and wanted to get in touch direct. Im British, living in NL and moving to Javea or Valencia this year with my wife and three kids. Our 13 yr old son has been playing 2nd division in NL for an amatuer club (its not the higest standard but often higher than the pro clubs) - just to try to give some impression of his level, although difficult to write. We are keen for him to be able to find a good team that is serious about training and playing (but has fun too), where he can make friends etc. It absolutely does not have to be the best team or the highest level, he will be very pleased to feel part of a team. We have been asking lots of people and searching websites but are finding it really difficult to find teams in the area and information about the levels the teams play at. 

Something i'd like to ask for example is, "is there a football association for amatuer clubs where we can find out a little about the differing clubs in a specific area and differeing areas"? I ask because in NL there is a nationwide app and from there its possible to find everything out on the internet. I appreciate the only way to really know is to be there but we still have the option to live somewhere closer to where there is an active number ofdecent clubs rather than be far away or only close to very small teams.

I have quite a few questions and would really like to get in touch direct /SNIP/

Id really appreciate it if you couldnt mind getting in touch, many thanks in advance, Mark.


----------



## JavierdePC

Hey there, football gamer; Any local club will be happy to have you if you have some level; If you want to play official matches (below third division, we have a fourth, meant for 25plussers, and plenty of province and interprovince ligues), then you need a residence visa, so you can federate. 
Here, its football all over, so it should be pretty easy for you to get in!
Success!


----------



## JavierdePC

chazym26 said:


> :fingerscrossed:Hi Steve, I like the information in some of your replies and wanted to get in touch direct. Im British, living in NL and moving to Javea or Valencia this year with my wife and three kids. Our 13 yr old son has been playing 2nd division in NL for an amatuer club (its not the higest standard but often higher than the pro clubs) - just to try to give some impression of his level, although difficult to write. We are keen for him to be able to find a good team that is serious about training and playing (but has fun too), where he can make friends etc. It absolutely does not have to be the best team or the highest level, he will be very pleased to feel part of a team. We have been asking lots of people and searching websites but are finding it really difficult to find teams in the area and information about the levels the teams play at.
> 
> Something i'd like to ask for example is, "is there a football association for amatuer clubs where we can find out a little about the differing clubs in a specific area and differeing areas"? I ask because in NL there is a nationwide app and from there its possible to find everything out on the internet. I appreciate the only way to really know is to be there but we still have the option to live somewhere closer to where there is an active number ofdecent clubs rather than be far away or only close to very small teams.
> 
> I have quite a few questions and would really like to get in touch /SNIP/
> 
> Id really appreciate it if you couldnt mind getting in touch, many thanks in advance, Mark.


Hello there, it happens that my boss´ son has been training and playing in 1st and 2nd division clubs, and so, maybe you might be interested./SNIP/


----------

